# Arnold



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Is there such a thing as an off season pic of Arnie??

And I dont mean an upto date pic of him!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Spangle1187 said:


> Is there such a thing as an off season pic of Arnie??
> 
> And I dont mean an upto date pic of him!


I heard he went up to 260 off season.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> I heard he went up to 260 off season.


I heard he breaths through his ears and can see backwards at night.

No wait, that's the Stig!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nitrolen said:


> I heard he went up to 260 off season.


 Ok any pics, all that I have seen of the Oak he is in competition form I have never seen any off season pics


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

I know most of the Old school guys kept their BF% Down quite allot, there wasnt really an off season wen those guys were doing it, it was more like a stage show then comps!

Obviously there were comps, but most of the time they spent in the gym or on the beach!

Thats the great thing about the 60's- and 70's man!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

id say this is pretty OFF season!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

^looks in fvcking great shape for an old man IMO lets see how you look at his age!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

C3asar said:


> id say this is pretty OFF season!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


I hate it when people post that pic to take the ****, he got older.... so ****!! So does everyone!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Con said:


> ^looks in fvcking great shape for an old man IMO lets see how you look at his age!


Not gonna argue with that, if he lost the loose skin, i bet he'd look pretty good still!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

noturbo said:


> I hate it when people post that pic to take the ****, he got older.... so ****!! So does everyone!


I agree!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

wasnt trying to upset anyone, but wenever u look for arnie off season that seem to be the main pic u get!

Have found one, apparently from his earlier days before he started dieting/cardio and all that lovely stuff!










The guy is just huge at such a young age! Thats why he will always be the Greatest Ever!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

noturbo said:


> I hate it when people post that pic to take the ****, he got older.... so ****!! So does everyone!


Exactly, let's have some pics when he was younger. How many of us will ever look like that? Not many! But you can be f*ckin sure we'll all look a hell of a lot worse than Arnie does currently, when we're older!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

All the guys of that era looked in comp state all of the time. Wow no full on rebounds.


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Exactly, let's have some pics when he was younger. How many of us will ever look like that? Not many! But you can be f*ckin sure we'll all look a hell of a lot worse than Arnie does currently, when we're older!


Agreed, wasnt tryin to ruffle any feathers guys! Just smile! Its Friday! ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

C3asar said:


> id say this is pretty OFF season!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


I bet he still looks better than you


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> I bet he still looks better than you


:laugh: Lol, nah, but i hope to look that good wen im his age! I plan to age well after retiring, play allot of Golf!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

C3asar said:


> Agreed, wasnt tryin to ruffle any feathers guys! Just smile! Its Friday! ...


Cool mate, peace :beer:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome just awesome


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Check this pic!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

My fav Arnie pic:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> My fav Arnie pic:


Look at the peak man!!! Jesus.....

It all looks so in proportion! Im a fan of those guys more then the newer ones tbh, love seein pics like these!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

C3asar said:


> Check this pic!


Sergio looks the best....


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

C3asar said:


> Look at the peak man!!! Jesus.....
> 
> It all looks so in proportion! Im a fan of those guys more then the newer ones tbh, love seein pics like these!


That peak is bigger than the mountain range in the background


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

arnie is a true legend,,best ever imo


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Spangle1187 said:


> That peak is bigger than the mountain range in the background


yep, seems to be! :laugh::laugh: :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Spangle1187 said:


> Awesome just awesome


My fav pic of Arnold :thumb:


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I fcukin love arnie. I had a poster of him on my wall when i was growing up/ starting bodybuilding for inspiration.

His size and physique was what i always aspired too. I always thought to myself i would not stop until i was the same size/quality as him.

Blokes a legend!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Apparently he always used to shrink down between competitions. I've seen pics of him; he just lived it up and went down to a normal size in the off season.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

its not off season but i think this photo is awesome!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

C3asar said:


> id say this is pretty OFF season!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Last edited by C3asar; Yesterday at 05:14 PM. Reason: Removed pic cos it clearly upset people to see arnie that way


wow, seems like you did get a bit of a backlash!... Don't you know he's a god to us :wink:

Seeing him like that does worry me. Ageing is such a cruel process. Takes one from Hero to Zero ... Arnie ain't even that old - I personally think he crashed and burned - training must have come to a full stop.

I think health is most important. You don't know it when you're fully fit. As long as I keep that way, I'll train as long as I can.

I hope science via underground labs or mainstream finds a way to keep us packing on size until we die!

I don't even wanna get skinny!

Talking abtout losing mass I was thinking about a tattoo on my arm. Was telling a mate that I was waiting until the arms got over 18 (their 17 now) before I got a tatt. He said, it's better I get it now - else, later in life - when the arm shrinks, that tattoo will look like Sh*t.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say he crashed and burned his prioritys just took a differant direction...I consider 61 to be old...( sorry to our veteran members but... your old ).


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> its not off season but i think this photo is awesome!


This poster is legendary! Fcuking awesome.... :rockon:


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> wow, seems like you did get a bit of a backlash!... Don't you know he's a god to us :wink:
> 
> Seeing him like that does worry me. Ageing is such a cruel process. Takes one from Hero to Zero ... Arnie ain't even that old - I personally think he crashed and burned - training must have come to a full stop.
> 
> ...


My mates father is the head cardiologist a cedar sinai medical center in LA and a professor of cardiology at UCLA medical center... Arnold has had I believe 9 open heart surgeries from what he said and has had nearly all the valves in his heart replaced... all you blokes in the UK would have probably died 9 times over with the health care system you have there and were pumpin urself full of the SAUCE that arnie was using... as we all know he is a rich guy so paying for these operations was nothing for him... but its one of the main reasons I would never use gear... leads to the build of of plaque in the heart... ABSOLUTE SCIENTIFIC FACT... you guys that are on the fence should keep this in mind when considering making the move to the darkside!


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

On another note... I know quite a few guys in the states that are in their 60's that look fantastic.. and are in fantastic shape... so if you train and eat right you will not look like arnold does at 61.... its not about how you start the race its about how you finish it...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

US2UK said:


> My mates father is the head cardiologist a cedar sinai medical center in LA and a professor of cardiology at UCLA medical center... Arnold has had I believe 9 open heart surgeries from what he said and has had nearly all the valves in his heart replaced... all you blokes in the UK would have probably died 9 times over *with the health care system you have there* and were pumpin urself full of the SAUCE that arnie was using... as we all know he is a rich guy so paying for these operations was nothing for him... but its one of the main reasons I would never use gear... leads to the build of of plaque in the heart... ABSOLUTE SCIENTIFIC FACT... you guys that are on the fence should keep this in mind when considering making the move to the darkside!


http://www.photius.com/rankings/healthranks.html

How did you come to your conclusion? :confused1:

Not mocking you or anything, just interested.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I read somewhere (cant remember where) that the picture of arnie looking fat and out of shape is a doctord one to make him look bad but i dont know. I hope its true and he isnt fat but if you see him now on TV or on that 'come live in california' advert he doesnt look like he has any kind of gut at all and still fills his suit out so IMO he's still stacked!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I dont think he is fat at all, yes he has put n a bit of weight but his muscles have also shrunk.

I bet he could still lift more than most.

He is the same age as my dad, and my dad does not have the physique he does. (beer belly)

The man is a god, always will be.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

US2UK said:


> My mates father is the head cardiologist a cedar sinai medical center in LA and a professor of cardiology at UCLA medical center... Arnold has had I believe 9 open heart surgeries from what he said and has had nearly all the valves in his heart replaced... all you blokes in the UK would have probably died 9 times over with the health care system you have there and were pumpin urself full of the SAUCE that arnie was using... as we all know he is a rich guy so paying for these operations was nothing for him... but its one of the main reasons I would never use gear... leads to the build of of *plaque in the heart... ABSOLUTE SCIENTIFIC FACT...* you guys that are on the fence should keep this in mind when considering making the move to the darkside!


Ahh,well in that case i better stop doing things i enjoy,maybe i will start up smoking instead,where thats scientific fact and its even on the packet telling you that you will die from from these things.

Is this the same reason you would not buy products off Rich Gaspari because he used gear? :lol:


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> http://www.photius.com/rankings/healthranks.html
> 
> How did you come to your conclusion? :confused1:
> 
> Not mocking you or anything, just interested.


No problem. It is quite an easy explanation. Here we go in the United States we have privatized health care. This means we pay for our insurance it is not provided to us for free. It is not a right to have health insurance in the US. This means that many people (1) choose not to have health insurance and (2) many people cannot afford health insurance. The former being the more common of the two. Now because of this large contingency of people that are uninsured organizations like the WHO who do not take these variables into consideration in their methodology rank the US at a lowly position. A better methodology would consider those in the US that are insured and the health care that is provided to us. Why would billionaires like Silvio Burlesconi come to the US for heart surgery when Italy and other European countries rank above the US. The reason is that when you can pay for your health care you get the best treatment. In the UK someone like Arnold would have waited on lists. You honestly believe that they would have preformed 9 open heart surgeries on this guy in a timely manner? If so that is great but I highly doubt it based on what I know about the British Health Care system.



pea head said:


> Ahh,well in that case i better stop doing things i enjoy,maybe i will start up smoking instead,where thats scientific fact and its even on the packet telling you that you will die from from these things.
> 
> Is this the same reason you would not buy products off Rich Gaspari because he used gear? :lol:


PEABRAIN, remember this is the name you gave yourself, I have never told you are anyone for that matter not to do gear, as you call it, I just said that this is why I don't do it and perhaps this would be something that those of you who are doing it or contemplating doing it should consider. You enjoy doing gear, go right ahead and do it. Your analogy is crap though mate, although I wouldn't expect more from someone who refers to themself as peabrain.

As for the thing with Rich Gaspari, the story I had written on the board about him was true just as the stories about Arnold. Gaspari is what we refer to as a TOOL in the states. Guy works out at APOLLON gym in Edison, NJ a gym I work out in. There is a great deal more about him that has me avoid using his products but I do not want to complicate things to much for you being that you are a PEABRAIN! :lol:


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

well in that case i'd of been screwed if i lived in america , as i had a lumber discectomy a year ago..which i probably wouldnt of been able to afford

and the private health care you mention?..well people use something like BUPA here, if you're rich enough and want to pay for private treatment

and why did the italian go to usa?..well maybe the surgeon was 1 of the best in the world..it doesnt mean the american health service is better in any way


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Why the FUK do people keep posting them photo shopped pictures of arnie for???

It has been said and proved a hundred times they are fake.

And WTF are you going on about all his open heart surgery and Roids **** for..

PROVE IT!!! it was stated as Genetic..Where is the science behind your statements.

I know hundreds of BB on gear and some still competing at 60+ with no health problems at all.

Again how many die a year??? compaired to obesity,**** drink ect

If pscarb reads your statement, you better have done your homework mate!!!

:ban:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Kind of off-season (well relaxed anyway!):


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i prefer this type of look-big strong and not freaky veins etc,looks healthy and fit


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't resist not posting this one:


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> well in that case i'd of been screwed if i lived in america , as i had a lumber discectomy a year ago..which i probably wouldnt of been able to afford
> 
> and the private health care you mention?..well people use something like BUPA here, if you're rich enough and want to pay for private treatment
> 
> and why did the italian go to usa?..well maybe the surgeon was 1 of the best in the world..it doesnt mean the american health service is better in any way


Mr Eko i doubt you would have been screwed. If you have a job in the US you would be offered health insurance and then part of your salary could go towards paying the insurance while the employeer picks up the other part. In that instance all you would be responsible for is what is called a copayment which would probably be like anywhere from $10 to $100. You do not have to be RICH in the states to get health insurance... Burlesconi going to the US is a perfect example and anectodal evidence of the american health service being better... not sure that what you are saying makes any sense... if the surgeon is one of the best in the world is that not evidence of some superiority even if it is only anectodal... in any case I really could care less about this... but if you were a poor bum in the US you would have probably gotten the surgery for free through some sort of charity care health insurance... that is currently driving up the costs for the rest of us... :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

US2UK said:


> No problem. It is quite an easy explanation. Here we go in the United States we have privatized health care. This means we pay for our insurance it is not provided to us for free. It is not a right to have health insurance in the US. This means that many people (1) choose not to have health insurance and (2) many people cannot afford health insurance. The former being the more common of the two. Now because of this large contingency of people that are uninsured organizations like the WHO who do not take these variables into consideration in their methodology rank the US at a lowly position. A better methodology would consider those in the US that are insured and the health care that is provided to us. Why would billionaires like Silvio Burlesconi come to the US for heart surgery when Italy and other European countries rank above the US. The reason is that when you can pay for your health care you get the best treatment. In the UK someone like Arnold would have waited on lists. You honestly believe that they would have preformed 9 open heart surgeries on this guy in a timely manner? If so that is great but I highly doubt it based on what I know about the British Health Care system.


Thanks for explaining buddy :thumb: , reps. Though Mr Eko does have some good points though (below). *Seen you have replied to that, I do have a few questions but I'm reallt not in the mood to ask at the mo *  



Mr Eko said:


> well in that case i'd of been screwed if i lived in america , as i had a lumber discectomy a year ago..which i probably wouldnt of been able to afford
> 
> and the private health care you mention?..well people use something like BUPA here, if you're rich enough and want to pay for private treatment
> 
> and why did the italian go to usa?..well maybe the surgeon was 1 of the best in the world..it doesnt mean the american health service is better in any way





defdaz said:


> Can't resist not posting this one:


What a monster, great pic! :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bottom line is tho arnie is a bodybuilding legend in my eyes. we all do get older. and he's still gota better body than me now lol


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

US2UK said:


> Mr Eko i doubt you would have been screwed. If you have a job in the US you would be offered health insurance and then part of your salary could go towards paying the insurance while the employeer picks up the other part. In that instance all you would be responsible for is what is called a copayment which would probably be like anywhere from $10 to $100. You do not have to be RICH in the states to get health insurance... Burlesconi going to the US is a perfect example and anectodal evidence of the american health service being better... not sure that what you are saying makes any sense... if the surgeon is one of the best in the world is that not evidence of some superiority even if it is only anectodal... in any case I really could care less about this... but if you were a poor bum in the US you would have probably gotten the surgery for free through some sort of charity care health insurance... that is currently driving up the costs for the rest of us... :whistling:


you dont have to be rich in the uk tbh,,bupa is not that bad of an option,,i seen a michael moore doc recently and there was a load of us citizens in pain but they could not get the drugs that helped them in the u.s,,so they went to cuba,,the drug needed was freely available


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

At my age, I could actually put that first poster up on the bedroom wall lol. One day, I too might look like that - but more probably and happily, I'll die trying!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Few pics of Arnie with Serge


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> Few pics of Arnie with Serge
> 
> View attachment 29646
> 
> ...


Does anyone know Arnys age in this pic?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ Looks very young.

Arnold without a doubt is the Bodybuilding icon. Even though he's aged which is natural, he won't ever be forgotten.

I'd love to get to the size of Arnold, as would most of us. His proportion is perfect imo. And the biceps are ridiculous, very well formed and peaked. Imo Arnold is better than Cutler or Coleman.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Arnie, inspiration and a legend


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I think he's around 20ish there.

I cant exactly remember where I got those pics, but I'll have a look alittle later.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

US2UK said:


> My mates father is the head cardiologist a cedar sinai medical center in LA and a professor of cardiology at UCLA medical center... Arnold has had I believe 9 open heart surgeries from what he said and has had nearly all the valves in his heart replaced... all you blokes in the UK would have probably died 9 times over with the health care system you have there and were pumpin urself full of the SAUCE that arnie was using... as we all know he is a rich guy so paying for these operations was nothing for him... but its one of the main reasons I would never use gear... *leads to the build of of plaque in the heart..*. *ABSOLUTE SCIENTIFIC FACT... *you guys that are on the fence should keep this in mind when considering making the move to the darkside!


I would be interested to see a study on this or where you got this from. Do you have a link?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

An amazing bodybuilder and an amazing man, no doubt.

But to everyone who says his proprtion is perfect.....

Chest and arms are too big in relation to his delts.

Quads and hams could have done with a bit more size as well.

In my opinion the best bodybuilder of that era was Oliva.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

this my fav pic of arnie, his body was perfection IMO

apparantly he could stand a pint glass on his pecs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> Few pics of Arnie with Serge
> 
> View attachment 29646
> 
> ...


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

> In 1961, Schwarzenegger met former Mr. Austria Kurt Marnul, who invited him to train at the gym in Graz. He was so dedicated as a youngster that he was known to break into the local gym on weekends, when it was usually closed, so that he could train. "*It would make me sick to miss a workout &#8230; I knew I couldn't look at myself in the mirror the next morning if I didn't do it*."


Thats why he blew the rest away :gun_bandana: :surrender:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> My fav Arnie pic:


shopped


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> shopped


does that expression mean you think it has been photo shopped cos thats b**locks if so is peaks were really like that before we could even access the tinternet unless you worked for the goverment


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

jesus ...

people really can't speak about Arnie like that just because of one picture i bet if steroids and whatever else people are taking nowadays were not widely available like they are no one would ever ... ever get to his size without taking tips from him.

Arnie Is A Don...


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Jsb said:


> does that expression mean you think it has been photo shopped cos thats b**locks if so is peaks were really like that before we could even access the tinternet unless you worked for the goverment


http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn177/fitness2yo08/Arnold_Schwarzenegger_Biography.jpg

http://www.popstarsplus.com/images/ArnoldSchwarzeneggerPicture.jpg

I don't really see what the internet has to do with anything, you can still shop old pictures bud


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn177/fitness2yo08/Arnold_Schwarzenegger_Biography.jpg
> 
> http://www.popstarsplus.com/images/ArnoldSchwarzeneggerPicture.jpg
> 
> *I don't really see what the internet has to do with anything, you can still shop old pictures bud*


*
*

them pics have been about for years in official mags doubt it there photo shopped look at competing vids of arnie he is a legend just cos he achieved something great doesnt give anyone the right to assume is pics are falsley altered to make him look bigger.

i'm not argueing with you mate your probably a nice guy for all i know,

all i'm saying is a doubt they are photoshopped just watch some of his old vids when he competed


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Does anyone know Arnys age in this pic?


i think he is about seveteen/eighteen m8 he won the universe at nineteen i belive and was massive by then , serge cant be much older


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

arnold aged 16


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Any bad pic that gets posted of Arnold Schwarzenegger here is 100% completely irrelevant.

It will not take away any of his achievements, whether that be in Bodybuilding, Movies or Politics.

Everything the man has set his mind to, he's achieved. He has hundreds millions of followers across the globe striving to come close to any of his successes - He's unique in my mind, and a role model for many.

He will definitely go down in the history books.


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.bodybuilding-pics.com/43/images/Arnold_Schwarzenegger_623.jpg

this pic is probably offseason...i have a mate who has books with arnold offseason hanging from a chinup bar looking pretty small...he used to go down in the off season and then gain the weight back...but as everyones said, no pic will take away his achievements he is hands down the best...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I allways thought arnold put muscle mass on leading up to a show back then when he would go on gear with his 6 days a week high volume marathon training workouts training each body part 2 sometimes 3 times a week tightening up and growing into a show at least thats what I read in an early interview, and was told by some one from that era would use d-bol off and on nearly year round and start on injectable compounds coming into a show but then again im sure every one has heard different things


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

This is one of my fav pics of arnie and imo at his biggest. Even his legs look better here.

I could only find it on ironage site with a virtual posedown with haney.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Steedee said:


> This is one of my fav pics of arnie and imo at his biggest. Even his legs look better here.
> 
> I could only find it on ironage site with a virtual posedown with haney.


http://www.schwarzenegger.it/gallery/musclegallery4/m301.jpg

Its there by himself if you want it, one of my favourites too

his chest is insane


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## jbl (Jul 29, 2009)

just found this on bodybuilding.com forum


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

As competitor of the 70's myself my off season b/f was no more than 10/12% but I would always make good gains...I could never see the point of bulking 2-3st then having to work ya nuts off to get rid come comp time..to me a complete waste of time and energy...not only that being asked to do 'show spot' at short notice...and turning up out of condition is not very good for the poeple paying to see ya

My fitness now keeps me in good shape and condition these days


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I wouldn't say he crashed and burned his prioritys just took a differant direction...I consider 61 to be old...( sorry to our veteran members but... your old ).


 IM 62, and in a persons perception who is in his teens probably to your 40s, it does seem old. However if you have lead a healthy lifestyle, and use hrt sensibly you can stay younger longer. After almost 30 comps as a vet, i am now mixing it with the open short class mr comps. On july 4th in italy i came 3rd in the ibfa european championships in short class misters, one of my greatest achievements. I am defending my over 55 world title in rome, oct 18th, and will also enter, the short class. So i may be old but as the pics show, i have a good physique not just for my age, but one that can compete at a high amateur level anywhere. If you think i am exceptional for 62, then you want to see bernie cooper, come on chem back me up here!

Back in 1966 i competed in the junior britain at the mr universe where arnold came 2nd to chet yorton, so luckily i have continued to improve, just took me a bit longer than most! Growing old may be mandatory but growing up is optional. myb:innocent:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

a few pics of a more 'relaxed' arnold


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Marticus - well done!

Stow


----------

